# Schutz vor Skimming: BKA fordert magnetstreifenlose EC-Karten



## Newsfeed (2 Januar 2011)

Die flächendeckende Einführung von EC- und Kreditkarten ohne Magnetstreifen könnte das immer häufigere Ausspähen von Daten an Geldautomaten verhindern, so das Bundeskriminalamt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

